# Wildlife Record Book vs Civil Infraction



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

*Because of that "civil infraction", in the future if he/she ever takes a trophy animal or fish, of any kind, it won't be allowed in any record books. There's no arguement to this, as there have been many writings across the States of hunters/fishermen having this happen. A judge or magistrate after hearing both sides and if the trapper had no other "civil infractions" or any type of "run in" with the law, no traffic tickets, he just might go home with a* *warning*.

The above quote came in another discussion group. Basically a individual received a ticket for an untagged trap and the individual is worried about that civil infraction keeping him or her from being in the record books.
Knowing what I know about civil infractions and common sense regarding discrimination, this doesn't make sense. Anyone out there heard of what is implied in the quote above?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have never heard of anything like that. Seems to me it would depend on the rules and regulations of the record book the person is trying to get in. Also last I knew a civil infraction was never put on your permanent record. So I think it would be hard for some one to find it on ones background check. Unless there is more to this. As the person received a loss of hunting/trapping privleages from the state they reside in. But I don't think that would happen with a civil infraction. That is like saying that if you get a speeding ticket which is a civil infraction you can not drive ever again.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

That was my take on it. Civil infractions are considered lesser infractions and only need 51% to convict. I can't see a civil infraction showing up in a matter of deciding whether a person who lawfully took an animal should be admitted into the record books.
I have never taken a trophy animal so that is why I am posting this question. Is there a process (background check) for admitting a person into the record book other than having the animal as proof?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Most record book groups will not allow entries if you have any type of serious fishing/hunting infraction.

Theres a guy down by Jackson that had several deer removed from the record book because he received a infraction for illegal deer hunting. Can't remember for sure what the infraction was for but it was more than just no orange on etc. it was serious. Still don't know how what ever record book heard about it but it happened. The way people talk doesn't surprise me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have never heard of such a thing. Record books are keep by private individuals/companies/organizations. It would be up the the record book people to allow or not to allow. I don't believe a judge has the authority on what can or can not be published for all to see. Constitutional violation comes to mind of free speech.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Most record book groups will not allow entries if you have any type of serious fishing/hunting infraction.
> 
> Theres a guy down by Jackson that had several deer removed from the record book because he received a infraction for illegal deer hunting. Can't remember for sure what the infraction was for but it was more than just no orange on etc. it was serious. Still don't know how what ever record book heard about it but it happened. The way people talk doesn't surprise me.


I am familiar with that case. I believe the individual in that case was "addicted" to the deer and the fame he received from the deer. He was using forged car kill permits. I also believe a sheriff deputy was the one who alerted the DNR to his habits and when interviewed confessed. I think between the two (dad and son) they had records for quite a few deer.
Anyway that is my impression of getting records disqualified. The civil infraction disqualification was new to me so I wanted to see if anyone else had any information.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You are probably right. I do vaguely remember that case but it was I'm thinking 20 or so years ago so things might have changed. If memory serves me right he had submitted one or more deer to be recognized and in the process the truth came out and they were disqualified. I stand corrected.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I suspect that as a matter of entering a kill in Pope & Young or Boone & Crrocket there will be a series of questions. One could easily ask about convictions. The record holders would be remiss not to.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

CL-Lewiston even if there are those questions. If it is only a civil infraction you could easily lie on the paper work. They would go through alot trying to find out about a civil infraction. Being that you can go pay the fine there wouldn't be any public record of it. As a civil infraction is a simple pay the fine and it is over. Now if it is a misdameanor charge or a felony charge then I can see how that may disqualify a person. Plus those types of charges would have public record on file. But a civil infraction, I highly doubt that you would even loose your privelages over it from the state that issued the civil infraction. Unless you don't pay the fine, but that is a whole different charge.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

never heard of it. private concerns that keep such record should be able to put what ever qualifications they choose on it.
if you want to be famous for 15 minutes by getting in the record book. keep your nose clean.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it depends on the rules of the club. B & C is big game animals and trapped animals are not eligable for them. They also make this statement in their entry affidavit:

IX. Not in *full* compliance with the game laws or regulations of the federal government or of any state, province, territory, or tribal council on reservations or tribal lands.

In this case I interpret "full" as any and all game laws regardless of penalty. 

But a different clubs for trappers may have different rules. If they have a website, they should list the entry rules.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

but by the way this thread started out. I am taking it as if this means ever in your lifetime of hunting. If you receive a civil infraction you are inelgible. That is how I took the first post of this thread. Which makes me truly think that would be impossible. Have I ever broke the law hunting. I don't know if I did and I was checked the C.O. that checked me would have had to have the law book right there with him. Because I follow the law to the best I know it. So if I made a small mistake one day. Or forgot my license one time. That resulted in me getting a civil infraction then I would hope that one mistake would not disqualify me from any record book.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

When the question was asked to me, I said I would try to find a answer. I also interpreted it as having any prior convictions during your lifetime. Like I said, I am not very up to date on trophy animal records and rules but the rules that M1Garand posted makes me wonder how Boone and Crocket investigates entries because like Boehr said constitution violations come to mind.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I emailed pope and young today and boone and crockett, i am waiting for a reply from them when I get the reply i will post what they tell me.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok since I emailed them from my work. I had my two days off and finally returned to there response today.

Pope and Young, states that the only time a civil infraction would impeede on a submission to there record book is if the civil infraction was issued during the taking of the animal for submission. 

Boone and Crockett, states that it depends on the situation. I am waiting for a more clear response from them.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update BC.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> Thanks for the update BC.[/quote
> 
> No problem instead of putting what we have heard or oour thoughts. I thought I would go directly to the two biggest record, recorders in the country and ask them.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> I have never heard of anything like that. Seems to me it would depend on the rules and regulations of the record book the person is trying to get in. Also last I knew a civil infraction was never put on your permanent record. So I think it would be hard for some one to find it on ones background check. Unless there is more to this. As the person received a loss of hunting/trapping privleages from the state they reside in. But I don't think that would happen with a civil infraction. That is like saying that if you get a speeding ticket which is a civil infraction you can not drive ever again.


If the speeding tickets amount to 13 points, then what?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> If the speeding tickets amount to 13 points, then what?


Speeding ticket points do not go on your permanent record because after 2 years from the date the points are received they are removed. The driver license point system is ran by the secretary of the state not courts or legislative system. I know that for fact as I had 18 points and still had a valid driverslicense. This was back when I was in highschool. Yes the points were removed in a hearing with the drivers review board due to faulty equipment that I did not know about. The short story I had a tranny replaced when it was replaced the tranny had the wrong speedo gear in it I did not know this there for my speedometer was off by 10 mph there for I kept getting hit for doing 10 over. But all those points are gone now. I now have zero points on my license for the last 3 years. yeah for me.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> If the speeding tickets amount to 13 points, then what?


After figuring out exactly what you were asking about. 13 points gets you a suspended license but you can get your license back. After a suspension and restricted license I been through all of that in my life it is a big hassle now. Back when I dealt with all of this it was not that hard you pay 125 bucks you get your license back now you have to pay a drivers responsibilty fee for two years the fee last i knew was 500 bucks every year.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I have entered deer in both CBM and Pope and Young.I can assure you that neither gives a rats behind about any civil infraction you may have committed.They only care that you took the animal under their guidelines,and it meets their minimum scores. They don't have the time or resources to check the hundreds or more entries they receive each year.


----------

